# New borns blog



## NZminilops (Jun 9, 2006)

[align=center]urplepansy::hearts:Welcome to the world little ones!:hearts:urplepansy:
[/align]
On the morning of Friday 9th of June, Dodge gave birth to 7 babyrabbits. This blog will be about them growing from birth till about 8weeks old. You can find pictures of Dodge in one of my other blogs. Sheis a sweet and loving rabbit and has had two litters in her lifetimeincluding this one. It will also be her last and she is booked in forde-sexing in 14 weeks. She is three years old.

[line]
The babies are about 7 hours old now. There are seven little wrigglers,all warm and well. One is smaller than the rest and is a runt, butperfectly formed and seems to be well fed. In her first litter she hadfour babies so I hope she copes well with this lot.

I took two from the nest to take pictures of, I didn't want to disturbthem anymore than that and will most likely take more pictures in about5 days time. One of these is a broken sooty fawn by the looks ofthings, and the other is probably a solid sooty fawn. The rest all looklike brokens. In about 2 weeks they will be just about the cutest thingyou ever laid eyes on, but for now they looks sort of alien :scared:


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 9, 2006)

Being fairly new to bunnies myself, I've veryexcited to watch the growth of your babies!! Thanks for sharing thistime with us who have never experienced this our selves.


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 9, 2006)

That was pretty much the idea I had in mind ,I would have loved to have seen more baby and growing pictures on thenet before I ever had experience with rabbits giving birth etc. Itdoesn't take long for the babies to be born either, it took Dodge allof 20 minutes to give birth, clean them up and give them a small feed.Quite neat the way animals do things.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 9, 2006)

awww they are just the sweetest and it bringsback memories when two of my bunnies accidently had babies,and justwatching them grow up is the best,i treasured the experience as i knowi will never hold a little baby bunny again,i kept the 5 babies as ididn't have the heart to part with them ,i would be no good as abreeder lol i think you would have to be a strong person,something imnot lol

I cannot wait to see your little babies when they grow fur and open their eyes



cheryl


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 9, 2006)

:tears2:Awww, look at all that *pinkness*.How gorgeous are they???? It will be lovely to see them develop. thanksfor sharing

Jan


----------



## bunnyandme (Jun 9, 2006)

*AWWE! Howcute? I love the pic where you can see the babys ears...preciousness!Simply adorable.
*


----------



## naturestee (Jun 9, 2006)

This will be so neat to watch these guys grow up! Congrats, Minilops and Dodge!

:highfive:


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 9, 2006)

Cool, thank you for all the responces :bunnydance:

Babies are all doing well this morning. It now looks like three solids and four brokens in colour. Sheehs, they change overnight almost. They have already started growing a decent amount of fur so will be nice and warm. They will all be same colours as the mum just like her first bunch. I keep wanting to go and cuddle them, but mummy rabbit not too impressed with that idea! She thinks it's much better to give her the patting and attention. I can't wait till they are a bit bigger so I can actually get some pics of all of them at once.


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 9, 2006)

Some more alien pictures from planet rabbit for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 9, 2006)

They're cute! I can't wait to watch them grow up


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 9, 2006)

aww...they are so cute!!!!:inlove: that makes me miss having baby bunnies around here


----------



## Spring (Jun 10, 2006)

Must resist.. to breed.. Oh man. I can't wait to see more pictures! I'd love to raise a litter of babies... but not any time soon. They are so adorable!

I'm in love with these little guys!:hearts:


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 11, 2006)

The little ones spent the day inside with me and Dodge, the weather has been really bad today. It is so windy that my town lost power for quite a few hours. It is chaos out on the roads as no traffic lights are working.

You can really see them getting their fur in now at four days old. They were curled up in my dressing gown which is now covered in Dodge's white fur and they also decided to piddle on it one at a time! The first two pictures are the biggest with the smallest. I have been giving the runty one an extra feed on Dodge during the day as I don't think he is big enough to really push his way through at feeding time. He thanked me by peeing all down my shirt.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 11, 2006)

AWWWWWWW!!!!!!:inlove::inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 12, 2006)

Totally adorable!! 

At least you know that they are , um, functioning properly in the waterworks department 

Jan


----------



## Bunni (Jun 12, 2006)

My rabbits recently had their own litter a litter of 5!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh yes, the water works are very reliable! I remember my first litter doing this also when I picked them up. They poo and pee quite well without the mum having to lick their rear ends.

That's exciting about your litter bunni, what kind of rabbits are they? 5 is a good sized lot. 7 is a bit many and I have to keep an eye on the runt to make sure it's getting fed well.


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 12, 2006)

I am really worried about the little runt, he doesn't seem to be growing . The others are way bigger than him now. He is so little and skinny. I have been holding Dodge upside down every day and giving the runt a feed from her just in case he was getting oushed around at meal times but it doesn't seem to make any difference. His fur is no growing in as fast as the others either. I feel really sorry for him and not sure what to do. I will ask in the rabbitry section as well.


----------



## Spring (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey! How's the little runt?

Can we please have an update? :dancing:


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 17, 2006)

:inlove:Aww, they're very cute! How is the little guy doing??

Ellie


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 18, 2006)

They are getting sooooo cute! The little one is doing well, he is stall small but is fatter now and is growing at a steady rate. I am confident that he will be ok now. I was realy worried for a while there though!

Sorry I took so long to update but I had a real busy weekend. A dog also got run over and dragged onto my front lawn so that was really upsetting. I finally found the owners.

Anyway here are the little boogers :bunnydance:


----------



## ruka (Jun 18, 2006)

My goodness! They've grown so much! I would love to personally watch baby bunnies grow.


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 19, 2006)

Eyes are starting to open today. They have grown even bigger over night as well. They are looking very much like rabbits . I will take pictures later on.


----------



## Spring (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh my.. every picture is wanting me to have a litter! They are soo cute!

Sorry to hear about your weekend .


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 19, 2006)

They are a delight, that's for sure. It's heart-breaking to rehome them though, even if you know they are going somewhere good.

I grabbed two for a photoshoot, and the hot water bottle they are on is only at skin temp, didn't want anyone to think I was gonna burn the babies :shock:. I saw the brown one groom itself today, it looks so funny as it is really unco-ordinated and kept toppling over sideways.


----------



## Spring (Jun 19, 2006)

Is it POSSIBLE to have a cuteness overload?! I think it is with these guys!! Oh man, they are so precious! The only thing cuter that I could think of is if you plopped bows on their little heads! hehe! How old are they now?? So cute!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 20, 2006)

I know!!! Arggghh! And if possible they are actually cuter in reality! My boyfriend keeps kissing their little noses and he is NOT an animal person at all, let alone a rabbit lover. They are 12 days old now . I will try the ribbon thing tomorrow *rubbing hands together and giggling evily*, I have blue ribbon but not sure if I have any other colours.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Is it POSSIBLE to have a cuteness overload?! I think it is with these guys!! Oh man, they are so precious! The only thing cuter that I could think of is if you plopped bows on their little heads! hehe! How old are they now?? So cute!


I definately think it is possible with these cuties!!! My goodness it's amazing how fast they've become little rabbits. I love the pictures of the noses where you can see the whiskers!!!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 20, 2006)

awww how cute!

my two bunnies had 2 litters each. its the most thrilling experience that you and your rabbit can go through! we did have a few complecations with ours.

i will make a blog about it then ill link you across to it! its a very long but sweet story!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooohhhhh! I wanna kiss those little noses. Aren't they just the sweetest little things :inlove:

Jan


----------



## Spring (Jun 20, 2006)

The cutest thing (in my mind) is baby bunny feet/toes! they make me laugh so hard . They are so precious!


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 24, 2006)

How are the babies doing? We haven't gotten an update lately, and I want to see more pics....please.:colors:


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi! Sorry for the long time with no pictures, I had to do the dreaded visit to the in-laws this weekend and we stayed the night as they live quite a way away. My brother (who flats with us) took care of the bunnies while I was gone. They are all doing very well and getting nice and fluffy. They still have that head too big for their body look, but are oh so sweet and cuddly. They are starting to run and binky too. 18 days old now.

Here are some pics I just took. I actualy had made this post already and loaded all the pics up but the computer decided to crash! Nasty old thing. Here goes and I hope it doesn't crash again.


----------



## Spring (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh they are just precious! I'd love to have baby bunnies running around in my house . 

DoI spot the runt in the last picture? I think I do!

:colors:Too cute!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 26, 2006)

It is fun, but very hard not to get attached to them. It's deja vu here at the mo as we had another litter that look exactly the same earlier this year and I keep suddenly missing the first lot, then feeling sad about these ones having to go when they are older...sniff sniff!

I just had to post a pic of them outside in their hutch. One pic is the runty one next to Dodge . And yes spring, you were right that is the little guy in that last pic above. My partner insists that it is as cute as he and so must be named after him, so the little runt is now called Mathew :?. The ice cube tray is in there with water for the babies, anything else is just too big and at least they can't fall in this and drown or get soaked.





















The hutch is pretty long, it's actually two joined end to end to make a long run. It's about 3.4 metres long and about a metre wide and .6 of a metre tall. When the weather is good Dodge spends all day out running on the lawn and the babies come inside with me to get used to human sounds and smells. I know it sounds silly but the solid colour ones seem to band together and they were all hiding in the nest and wouldn't come out when I was taking the pics.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the great update with lots of pics!!! They are all sooooo cute!!! I dont know how I wouldn't get attached. That has to be one of the hardest things. I absolutely love the babies! Keep up the great updates!!


----------



## Spring (Jun 26, 2006)

Aww.. Mathew is a cute name . Silly husband! !

I know if I were to have a litter.. I'd keep them all . 

Good Idea with the ice cube tray!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 26, 2006)

They keep getting cuter! How do they do it?


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 27, 2006)

gd idea with the ice cube tray i will remember it just incase i have another litter although when we did have litters of kittens running around they learnt to drink from the water bottle!

they are so cute how old are they now?


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww thanks guys!

They are 3 weeks old now but were 18 days old in those pics. I don't like using the water bottles as a.) they are expensive here and b.) I find that the balls can get stuck in place and make it hard for the rabbits to drink out of. Plus being outdoor rabbits I'd hate for the ball to freeze and hurt any little mouths. And having 7 babies and 1 big mum in a hutch I wanted them all to be able to drink at once, so she has her big dish and they have their little trough .

They aren't all that much interested in eating or drinking yet but have been nibbling hay and a few oats in the morning. I wish I could keep them all but then I'd have 9 rabbits, yikes! Only allowed 6 rabbita max where I live anyway, it's a law of the city. I am not letting myself get too close to them as hard as that is.

I will take some more pics in the morning as it is night time here right now.


----------



## m.e. (Jun 28, 2006)

I showed these pics to my 15 year old brother yesterday and he kept saying how much he wanted an " 'ittle baby bunny"


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 28, 2006)

*m.e. wrote: *


> I showed these pics to my 15 year old brother yesterday and he kept saying how much he wanted an " 'ittle baby bunny"


 

aww how cute!


----------



## Spring (Jun 28, 2006)

Hehe! My oldest brother is a closet bunny lover.. He'll sit and talk lovey to Pebbles but as soon as someone walks by he gets up and leaves quickly.. . 

Hehe! Post pictures ASAP please


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 28, 2006)

A lot of my silly relatives who know they hate adult rabbit have been asking to have one at the age they are now! 

My mother especially keeps doing this even though she can't stand adult rabbits and is scared of them as well. Same with my fried James who is also scared of them (whats up with people that are frightened of rabbits anyway?). I've stopped letting them look at the babies now as they are both being very silly.

Brr, it's 3 degrees celcius here at the mo! Will go out to take pics when it's a bit warmer I think.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 28, 2006)

no- one should b scared of rabbits unless they are near my Daisy! she is quite scary at times! lol

its meant to be 29C here later this week! i dont know why you are complaining its to cold! lol


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 28, 2006)

Lol! I wish it was 29C here. 3C is cold for our part of NZ.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 28, 2006)

well its summer here as i live in england! lol

my bunnies are here getting too hot lying panting where as yours are out shivering! lol :bunnydance:


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 28, 2006)

Ahh good old England.

I was actually pretty amazed that the bubs coped with the cold so well considering that they were born outdoors in the middle of winter. I was really worried about them for that first week or so.


----------



## Spring (Jun 28, 2006)

Scared of a bun.. that's kind of funny..Did they see monty python and the holy grail one too many times?

:laugh::disgust:


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 28, 2006)

Hahaha! I'm not sure why James is frightened, but when I was 15 I had a rather moody doe who attacked mum's hand when she went into feed her, and from then on all my rabbits were "evil killers" :shock:. Sometimes she asked me when the family is going to be invited around for rabbit stew, but I know she is only teasing.


----------



## Spring (Jun 28, 2006)

My moms always commenting about how she'd like to put Pebbles in ther oven when she chews at the walls, but again I know she's kidding . I always tease back and say I'll put your beloved flowers in a soup.


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry to bring a down note to the blog but I am taking one of the bunnies to the vets in about 30 minutes. It's eyes are all gunky ad crusted over and it doesn't look very happy . I will let you know how it goes. I read that they can go blind from having eye troubles at this young age so i am really worried.


----------



## Spring (Jun 28, 2006)

Eeek! Hopefully the little guy is alright!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi, I'm back now. Little boy bunny was not impressed with that!

The vet isn't sure what is wrong with his eye, but put dye in it and shone that purple light in there and the bottom half of his eyeball looked like it had been hurt at one point. Perhaps by himself or something getting stuck in there, she isn't sure. I've been given some cream to put on his eye three times a day and she told me to seperate him from the rest of the litter but he's too young at three weeks old by far! Hopefully this helps. I may have to keep him inside and then put him on Dodges tummy for a feed once a day, but he might get too cold by himself inside (no heating in the house). Hmmm.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the update on the baby bun. Keep us posted.


----------



## Spring (Jun 29, 2006)

A girl down the road from me had a baby bunny that it's mother scratched it's eye. I think she got some ointment from hte vet, and the eye healed quitewell. 

Maybe try heating a towel every few hours or have some socks filled with the microwaved rice? I'm guessing the vet thinks another litermate might do some harm? Is there a reason why she suggested to seperate him?

Good luck with the little guy!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 29, 2006)

I think she wanted him to be kept seperate just in case whatever was wrong with his eye would be passed on to the others. It's been about 6 hours since we got back and his eye hasn't junked up again like it normally would by this time so that's a good sign. He kept scratching his own eye all the time before I took him to see the vet and I think that might have been adding to the problem. Something irritated it, so he scratched it, that made it feel worse so he scratched it some more...sounds to me what may have happened.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 29, 2006)

yer my dad is also wanting one of my rabbits to eat, but instead he wants to put them on a bbq!

dont worry i wont let him! lol :colors:


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 29, 2006)

Aren't non-rabbit lovers *WEIRD!!!


*If you ever dare to suggest chucking their cat/dog/horse on the BBQ they'd look at you so horrified, yet they don't mind offering to eat our bunnies. "It's only a rabbit" is something I hear so often that it drives me nuts. Like taking the baby bun to the vet yesterday, when I asked for a lift down there from my gran she's asking me "why bother? It's just a rabbit!".

I was kind of surprised as the vet reccomended that I didn't de-sex my doe as the operation is too complecated, even though I have her booked in at another clinic already anyway. She was all gaa-gaa over the babies though. I took three down so the sore eyed one didn't get lonely on the way.

He iis looking a bit better today but not very friendly now after all that poking and prodding;
*
*


----------



## Spring (Jun 29, 2006)

I know! I don't know rabbits got t he rep of being 'boring' 'dumb' 'simple' farm animals. It's the TOTAL opposite. I laugh at people who call my rabbits 'just rabbits'. Yes, they are rabbits, but there are other things about them too! 

So, when we are we gonna ge t pictures?


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 29, 2006)

*minilops wrote: *


> Aren't non-rabbit lovers *WEIRD!!!
> 
> 
> *If you ever dare to suggest chucking their cat/dog/horse on the BBQ they'd look at you so horrified, yet they don't mind offering to eat our bunnies. "It's only a rabbit" is something I hear so often that it drives me nuts. Like taking the baby bun to the vet yesterday, when I asked for a lift down there from my gran she's asking me "why bother? It's just a rabbit!".
> ...


 

lol i totally agree!

the baby bunny must be very upset as a poke to them must be like a big stab to us! it was very nice of you to take a few friends along! lol:bunnydance:


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 30, 2006)

Here's the cheeky little sore-eyed one, he is so much better now, just got a bit of sticky fur round his eye from the cream but he has stopped scratching at it and it isn't red any more. No more crusty morning eye either. yippeee!!


----------



## Spring (Jun 30, 2006)

Awww! They are so cutee!!  Look at that little guys tongue! How darling .

Thanks!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 30, 2006)

how *ADORABLE*!!!!:inlove:


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 1, 2006)

So cute!! I've enjoyed watching the babies grow into cute bunnies!!! Keep the pics coming!!!! I need more!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 1, 2006)

:inlove:Come to Momma!

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow, he's just the cutest. It's a good thing my two didn't have babies, I would have had to keep them all.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## BunnyLover (Jul 1, 2006)

Awww! So adorable. I love the little tongue! What a cute little fuzzy you have.

Lissa


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 4, 2006)

Almost four weeks old now. They are on the never used dining room table which has my praying mantis tank on it.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 5, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! "Cuteness overload!"

Those rabbits are the most ADORABLE things I have ever seen!! Are you going to be able to get rid of ANY of them? I know I wouldn't be able to, LOL.


----------



## Spring (Jul 5, 2006)

They keep getting cuter day by day! I just looked back on when they were just new borns... Wow. I'ts amazing how something so small andhelpless looking can turn into something so beautiful and amazing.  They are such dolls!

Hope you find them wonderful homes . Somebodies going to be very lucky with somebunny .


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow you guys are too nice! Dodge and I are so proud :bunnydance:. I was just thinking today about her first litter and wondering how they were all doing so I emailed the famlies to ask. Still waiting on replies.

The solid tort kit with the one floppy ear has been presold to a lovely lady vet not too far away from me. So that will likely be the first kit to leave . I feel sad thinking about it even though it's still another month away. I kep thinking to keep just one baby, then maybe just one of each colour, then a girl and boy of each colour, then I can't leave out runty  ! I wish I had room for them all I only have one rabbit hutch outside and Sooty, my holland lop buck, is living in the spare room. Plus my partner is really not keen on more rabbits :?. I will probably try and keep one baby, most likely the runt as he is special to me after all that worry when he was little.

It IS amazing how big they have gotten. The eat, drink, run, jump, binky, groom and play just like adult rabbits now. I'm gonna miss them when they are gone.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 5, 2006)

They are just the cutest little bundles of fur. I love how curious they are and into exploring everything. I would alsowant to keep them all!

Jan


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 5, 2006)

They are all soo sooo cute!! It's been amazing to me to see how they change and grow through your great posts and pics. It has to be hard to stop taking pics of the little balls of fur. Which one is the runt? I had a hard time trying to figure that out.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 5, 2006)

THIS






Has got to be the CUTEST

baby bunny photo I've seen in a 

very very long time!


----------



## hummer (Jul 5, 2006)

Must.......resist........the..............urge............to...............bunnynap.............the...............
whole.............lot.................of................them!!!!:whistling


----------



## Spring (Jul 5, 2006)

Not if I catch a plane and get there first!  Ok, maybe I'd share one or two .

:run::zoro:


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 5, 2006)

I know!!! SOOO CUTE! hehe.

A family is coming over today to take a look at them, I almost want to tell them to get lost and leave my babies alone :growl:.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 5, 2006)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> THIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

EM, you beat me to it! I was going to post exactly the same thing! I might use it on my desktop or as a screensaver or something (much to the chagrin of my entire furry household, I'm sure). :rollseyes:

It's SO sweet! :inlove:

Thanks for a VERY entertaining thread, minilops!!



sas  and the also cute <ahem> gang of five:bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt:


----------

